# The Museum.



## TaliZorah (Feb 28, 2015)

I can't believe how snotty some of the artists are in the Museum.
Picking fights when people ask for critiques and pricing is absolutely ridiculous.

And if you can't draw yourself, you get hella overlooked, especially on commission threads.
Not trying to start anything with anyone in particular, but I'm straying far away from that part of the forum from now. What a joke. I remember when people were so chill there.

Does everyone ONLY do irl money commissions?
I miss the days when we could do everything solely in-game.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 28, 2015)

Okay? What do you expect us to do about it?


----------



## Aradai (Feb 28, 2015)

lots of people rely solely on RLC commissions because it's tough making ends meet lately. they're lucky to get buyers here. $ is waaayyyy better than game currency.


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 28, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Okay? What do you expect us to do about it?



Nothing, lol. I never vent, let me do it.

As for making ends meet, I understand. But at least they have some type of talent.
Stop waving it in other people's faces like rich children while the rest of us have to do a daily, everyday job.


----------



## Zane (Feb 28, 2015)

Aradai said:


> lots of people rely solely on RLC commissions because it's tough making ends meet lately. they're lucky to get buyers here. $ is waaayyyy better than game currency.



lol, nicer way of saying what i was gonna say 
i dont know how your other concerns about the museum could even be addressed, OP, since it sounds like problems with the members and not the board itself. o_o'


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 28, 2015)

Zane said:


> lol, nicer way of saying what i was gonna say
> i dont know how your other concerns about the museum could even be addressed, OP, since it sounds like problems with the members and not the board itself. o_o'



Nah, IT IS the members.
You can call me salty or w/e, but I'm honestly upset.

I'm seeing good members turn into brats and it makes me upset.

Then there's amazing, awesome, kind artists who take care of their customers and price accordingly.
So it's like a double-edged sword.


----------



## Murray (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't get it, are you jealous of more talented artists than yourself and the fact that they make money and you don't? Or are you salty because you can't afford the art??


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 28, 2015)

Murray said:


> I don't get it, are you jealous of more talented artists than yourself and the fact that they make money and you don't? Or are you salty because you can't afford the art??



Welp



TaliZorah said:


> I'm seeing good members turn into brats and it makes me upset.



Why do people jump to conclusions about being salty.
I've learned a lot from people here and I'm not salty because they're more talented than me.
I personally think I do damn good gfx and I like it that way.


----------



## Murray (Feb 28, 2015)

TaliZorah said:


> Welp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol ok i think i saw the thread that sparked this from you and tbh I can't blame you, it's pretty funny


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 28, 2015)

Murray said:


> lol ok i think i saw the thread that spark this from you and tbh I can't blame you, it's pretty funny



Anybody could.
Everybody says the same thing but I get thrashed for it.
Why? Because I don't do art like everyone else?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know it's dumb, but I give out a lot of things for free, do raffles and try to treat everyone fair.
But when I'm called out for giving an honest opinion, **** pisses me off.

It feels like highschool drama. I know what's wrong now and I'll stay away from those users.
Just needed to vent tbh.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 28, 2015)

Honey, to be honest, all you can do is set an example. Do what you feel is right and stop caring whether or not people are doing the same. I know it sucks, but you can't change people. If I could, there'd be a lot I'd change, but I can't, so I don't worry about it. I just do what I think is right and give people the opportunity to do the same.


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 28, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Honey, to be honest, all you can do is set an example. Do what you feel is right and stop caring whether or not people are doing the same. I know it sucks, but you can't change people. If I could, there'd be a lot I'd change, but I can't, so I don't worry about it. I just do what I think is right and give people the opportunity to do the same.



Amen. Thank you.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 28, 2015)

Well...this will probably come back to bite me...I somewhat agree with you?

Some users, NOT ALL OF THEM, are put up on a pedestal for having a talent which many people want and that can lead to some arrogance. You can't really just blame the artists, some of the buyers are savages as well. And I mean SAVAGE. & I totally know what thread you were talking about.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 28, 2015)

TaliZorah said:


> Amen. Thank you.



You're welcome.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 28, 2015)

But what I don't agree with is that they shouldn't do RLC. It's really their decision and if they don't make money or they do, it's none of our business really...


----------



## Coach (Mar 1, 2015)

Even if people are good artists, they can't just flick a switch and make art appear. It takes time, so I thing money comissions are fine as long as it isn't extremely high. With the conversion rates this bad, people would need like 100mil -> 1k TBT, and then you need a lot of TBT if you want to buy steam games / 3DS download codes and such, so money makes it easier and gives people a wider range of options to spend it on.


----------



## Caius (Mar 1, 2015)

Wut. I haven't even looked at the museum in a minute just because I'm there to see galleries and am not interested in shops. I wasn't aware people were being like that 'round those parts. 

I only do commissions for irl dosh as well, but I do it off-site. If I'm not going to do it for TBT bells and junk I'll keep it off the site.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

The two reasons why I oppose buying art for real cash:

1. Pricing is pretty high for one sketch. I mean, $5 for a drawing exclusive to TBT. A McDonald's large drink has more value than that, and you can get one for a dollar alone (unfortunately, you have to pay the tax too).
2. I don't believe in trading real world currency over virtual items when I can use real money for anything. Virtual items have no value in real life, and it's not worth spending money for nothing (donating to charity is worth a lot, so that's one thing).

There was a really good artist that charges cash, but there is a reason. She doesn't like collectibles, so there's no reason to use TBT bells. In my opinion, it's better off to hoard TBT than to charge real money for site-exclusive stuff (except for real world items since they have real worth).


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> The two reasons why I oppose buying art for real cash:
> 
> 1. Pricing is pretty high for one sketch. I mean, $5 for a drawing exclusive to TBT. A McDonald's large drink has more value than that, and you can get one for a dollar alone (unfortunately, you have to pay the tax too).
> 2. I don't believe in trading real world currency over virtual items when I can use real money for anything. Virtual items have no value in real life.



Your two reasons are pretty dumb, tbh. You're entitled to believe and do as you wish but art, especially commissions, have a much higher value to people than cheap food. They had it done specifically for them. It is unique to them and is the only one of it in the world. That means something.

Also the whole "virtual items" argument doesn't really apply to art because you can print it out and enjoy it that way.


As far as the general point of this thread goes, if people are going to be snobby then don't bother with them. Just because people are artistic doesn't make them any better than anyone else. As it was mentioned already just try and set a better example.


----------



## Caius (Mar 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> The two reasons why I oppose buying art for real cash:
> 
> 1. Pricing is pretty high for one sketch. I mean, $5 for a drawing exclusive to TBT. A McDonald's large drink has more value than that, and you can get one for a dollar alone (unfortunately, you have to pay the tax too).
> 2. I don't believe in trading real world currency over virtual items when I can use real money for anything. Virtual items have no value in real life, and it's not worth spending money for nothing (donating to charity is worth a lot, so that's one thing).
> ...



You'd lose your mind to know what I charge for a 3D model in that case.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> The two reasons why I oppose buying art for real cash:
> 
> 1. Pricing is pretty high for one sketch. I mean, $5 for a drawing exclusive to TBT. A McDonald's large drink has more value than that, and you can get one for a dollar alone (unfortunately, you have to pay the tax too).
> 2. I don't believe in trading real world currency over virtual items when I can use real money for anything. Virtual items have no value in real life, and it's not worth spending money for nothing (donating to charity is worth a lot, so that's one thing).
> ...



$5 is actually rlly inexpensive, i usually charge $8-$10 for my art, but thats just me :/

btw i never opened a shop here/requested a commission from anyone here so i wouldnt know the rate hehe


----------



## Toot (Mar 1, 2015)

I didn't know people were selling for real money until after I started my thread in the Museum. I'm not against someone trying to make a profit for their hard work, but my question is for the buyer... What's the point of spending real cash? I mean of course it's to have something made specifically to your liking, but what do you really get out of it? I'm pretty sure some people have their reasons. Right? I mean... even I like to splurge on useless stuff. I even spend money on FA... hehe, but at least when I spend money there for their art, something comes out of it. Sorry if I'm being vulgar, but I don't have any other way to put it. lol


----------



## Bowie (Mar 1, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> You'd lose your mind to know what I charge for a 3D model in that case.



Just out of curiosity, how much do you charge for a 3D model? I've never really thought about selling any of mine, but it would be interesting to know how profitable it would be.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Mar 1, 2015)

I can't believe all this sparked from a vent.
Two words, people.
CALM DOWN


----------



## TaliZorah (Mar 1, 2015)

This is an old argument.
No reason to still be bickering about it tbh.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> The two reasons why I oppose buying art for real cash:
> 
> 1. Pricing is pretty high for one sketch. I mean, $5 for a drawing exclusive to TBT. *A McDonald's large drink has more value than that,* and you can get one for a dollar alone (unfortunately, you have to pay the tax too).
> 2. I don't believe in trading real world currency over virtual items when I can use real money for anything. Virtual items have no value in real life, *and it's not worth spending money for nothing* (donating to charity is worth a lot, so that's one thing).
> ...



That's really rude to people who work hard on their art. People deserve to charge what they deem appropriate for good art. If you want good art without having to pay for it, either find a different artist or develop your own art skills. No need to put down people's work. Calling art "nothing" is totally and completely wrong. Even something you see online can elicit a reaction from you, and if people want to pay or charge money for digital art, let them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> That's really rude to people who work hard on their art. People deserve to charge what they deem appropriate for good art. If you want good art without having to pay for it, either find a different artist or develop your own art skills. No need to put down people's work. Calling art "nothing" is totally and completely wrong. Even something you see online can elicit a reaction from you, and if people want to pay or charge money for digital art, let them.



I'm getting sick of people putting me down for voicing my opinions on this site. I have the right to post, and I don't like that you're trying to get this harsh on me, and you're not the only one who's putting me down.

On topic:

In what cases were people being impatient? I don't pay much attention to the museum anymore.


----------



## Aradai (Mar 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm getting sick of people putting me down for voicing my opinions on this site. I have the right to post, and I don't like that you're trying to get this harsh on me, and you're not the only one who's putting me down.
> 
> On topic:
> 
> In what cases were people being impatient? I don't pay much attention to the museum anymore.


pulling the "it's just my opinion" card for rude statements doesn't help.


----------



## Jake (Mar 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm getting sick of people putting me down for voicing my opinions on this site. I have the right to post, and I don't like that you're trying to get this harsh on me, and you're not the only one who's putting me down.
> 
> On topic:
> 
> In what cases were people being impatient? I don't pay much attention to the museum anymore.


if u can't handle the backlash then don't post :-}


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

Jake. said:


> if u can't handle the backlash then don't post :-}



This wasn't limited to here, but can we stay on topic? If you wanna talk to me about it, please VM/PM me.


----------



## Murray (Mar 1, 2015)

Umm as far as I'm aware, the thread that sparked this thread in the first place had nothing to do with selling art for real money so idk what you guys are on about?? Like I read the posts in question and I assume the point got lost in translation by the OP?

But if we are gonna continue on this tangent then large mcdonalds drink =/= $5 value js get your facts right, making up numbers just makes your entire argument moot


----------



## Toot (Mar 1, 2015)

Murray said:


> But if we are gonna continue on this tangent then large mcdonalds drink =/= $5 value js get your facts right, making up numbers just makes your entire argument moot



I don't think that was the point and what thread are you all going on about?


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 2, 2015)

I have no idea what's going on there anymore, honestly I haven't been there in a while.

By the looks of things...it doesn't sound good...at all...

Oh, and your quote about artists getting majorly overlooked....
Story of my art in a nutshell, like seriously.

Sometimes I can strike lightning a few times here and there, but my art REALLY gets overlooked a lot, especially on tumblr, where the art community there is so hypocritical.


----------



## Jake (Mar 2, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I have no idea what's going on there anymore, honestly I haven't been there in a while.



same all i know is that i really want mcdonalds


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 2, 2015)

Jake. said:


> same all i know is that i really want mcdonalds



Yeah me too...but its Midnight and I have to go to school and stuff...though I do have a 2 hour delay so....there's that...


----------



## Gregriii (Mar 2, 2015)

The museum is pretty strange atm, I remember when people made art for tbt, and the shops were in the marketplace, now we have chibis or pixels kawaii sugoi desu for rlc. And the people is "OMGGG ART HOW CUTE WOAAAH"

Why this happened


----------

